# "Welcome to Russia" !!!



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

Napoleon's lost army.scale 1;32


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

How many armies have learned their lesson about the Russian winters?

Great dio! Looks like a period painting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

Makes me shiver just looking at it! Well one!


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Very nice!

For any info graphic geeks out there, check out Charles Minard's graphic of Napoleon's march. It covers a lot of ground, so to speak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Joseph_Minard


----------



## Victor123 (Jan 4, 2013)

Thaks guys,
Both my grandfathers had to taste the russian winter "flavor",in WW2.
The hell can be a park of attractions after such experience.


----------



## Trekkriffic (Mar 20, 2007)

SteveR said:


> Very nice!
> 
> For any info graphic geeks out there, check out Charles Minard's graphic of Napoleon's march. It covers a lot of ground, so to speak: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Charles_Joseph_Minard


So if I'm reading this graphic correctly, out of 422,000 men only 10,000 returned? That's pretty heavy casualties.


----------



## SteveR (Aug 7, 2005)

Trekkriffic said:


> So if I'm reading this graphic correctly, out of 422,000 men only 10,000 returned? That's pretty heavy casualties.


Oh, yeah. It was horrible. Check the points where they lost men -- at river crossings, if I recall.

(sorry for the OT)


----------

